
Why does the universe appear fine-tuned for life? - jonbaer
http://www.aeonmagazine.com/nature-and-cosmos/why-does-the-universe-appear-fine-tuned-for-life/
======
gmuslera
Lets suppose that i take a step in a random direction each time. And if is
some moment i end in a city, I say that the path was predestined from the
beginning to end in that particular city. It could ended in another city (and
the same conclusion, with that different city, would had been reached) or
never end in any city (and noone will ask that question). But the path taken
was random, is the observer the one that put the meaning on it at the end of
the path.

------
jejones3141
Because we're the flavor of life that is suited to this universe. If the
universe were different, life would be different (but they'd eventually ask
the same question). The question gets it backwards.

Wasn't it Voltaire who remarked about how amazing it is that the nose is just
the right shape to hold up one's glasses?

